# Another new guy...



## Loves2ride (Oct 8, 2009)

Hello, I've been checking out this forum a lot lately at work getting stoked to go riding. I'm currently living in NM, have been riding snowboards for 9 years now, and pumped to learn new stuff this year! I like this forum compared to others I have been to where people are just ruffles to one another. 

Anyway, its good to be here:thumbsup:


----------

